# Pencil



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

When refering to "pencil" when describing color. What does that mean?


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

I'm not sure genetically speaking exactly, but when I hear racers talk pencil its usually used to describe pigeons that have an 'extra' bar, like instead of 2 bars a bird may have 3 bars, or a very few light checks.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

This is what I've always called Pencil.Lighter markings then a Blue Check)(bottom right).Like light Pencil Marks-hence the name??


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I wouldn't call that one a pencil. It's just a BC maybe a light checker but not a pencil. I found ths guy on Ipigeon. This is what everybody I know calls a pencil.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't see much difference in the bird you posted,maybe a lighter blue base.I still call her a Pencil and she definately stands out from my Blue Checks.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Genetically, you are all wrong 


What most fanciers call "pencil" is actually cause by the gene called sooty. It creats the illusion of checks on a genetically barred bird. Gives you little specks in the middle of the feathers, immitating checks. It can also cause a "third bar", or what some would classify as a light check.

The first bird posted is just a light check. No sooty or "pencil". The second bird is a sooty blue bar.


REAL Pencil is a different gene altogether. Pencilled babies start out with white bodies, darker heads, and lacing on the feathers, then they moult out white with colored heads - the lacing (where it gets its name, like they are outlined with pencil) disappears. It hasn't been established in most breeds. It's a key part in making Strassers though


----------



## FalconLofts.com (Dec 29, 2010)

None of the images above are true Pencilled birds, (Referring to the gene "pc") the top birds are simple variations of checks and the one provided by pigeon0446 is a sooty blue bar bird. In racing homer fancy that mutation is called pencilled incorrectly, referring to that color and not to the true pencilled gene that is not very common in racing homers. 
The actual Pencilled gene (pc) is a partial dominant gene present in many fancy breeds.
look at the images I provided...


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Stickin" to my opinion.(and Old Ways I guess)


----------



## FalconLofts.com (Dec 29, 2010)

It is nothing personal Josepe, I am coming from a pure genetic background, where you are coming from a fancy lingo. Another great example is the term silver or lavender pure fancy lingo referring to a visual phenotype not the genes composing them. If you have any interest in genetics, please visit my site www.falconlofts.com and see photographic images of many gens


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone.....way over my head!! Maybe if I have one that has any of those qualities, I'll call it something else/.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

I guess the scientific gentetic part of my brain is burnt out,or was never even lit.Does any of those colored birds have race results or do you breed just for color? You cull your white birds by training hawks to snatch them?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Pigeon0446 said:


> I wouldn't call that one a pencil. It's just a BC maybe a light checker but not a pencil. I found ths guy on Ipigeon. This is what everybody I know calls a pencil.


*The picture that you have posted is a very very good pencil. They called sooty by genetic people. * GEORGE


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I like the pencil definition where the bird's heads are colored. To me it is like the opposite of baldhead.


----------

